

new Drone startup Raises $10M Series A: Ghost Aerial filming - yanglian
http://igg.me/p/ghost-drone-aerial-filming-has-never-been-easier/x/9521469
EHANG, Maker Of Ghost Drone, Raises $10M Series A Led By GGV Capital
techcrunch.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;30&#x2F;ehang-seriesa&#x2F;
Though the market is still in its early stages, drone startups are becoming increasingly popular among venture capital firms. One of the latest companies to benefit is EHANG, maker of Ghost Drone, which users can control by tilting their smartphones. The company announced today that it has raised a $10 million Series A led by GGV Capital, with participation from entrepreneurs Xiaoping Xu, the co-founder of ZhenFund; entrepreneur Nick Yang, former chief technology officer of Sohu; and early-stage startup fund PreAngel also participated.<p>(EHANG was a finalist at the TechCrunch&#x2F;TechNode Beijing event’s startup competition in August.)<p>i ordered one<p>Ghost turns the average person into a filmmaker. Capture your adventures with amazing aerial shots!
======
yanglian
i got 1 and would like to meetup with Dji, 3d fliers

